# Howlmore Animal Sanctuary



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been fortunate to have the opportunity to help get this Sanctuary ready to open officially this past weekend. This is a sanctuary for special needs dogs and cats that have a hard time gettng adopted because of medical, old age, etc.This Sanctuary is located in South Carolina's midlands area of Columbia SC. The founders of this Sanctuary have dreamed of this. The name comes from his last name Howell and her professional name Moore. Hense HOWLMORE.

You will be happy to know that and I think I remember these dogs being posted here - Sheba (Greenville County Shelter, SC) - listed as Shepherd/Collie is now at Howlmore. Some of her teeth have been removed because of infection and she is now on pain medication for arthritis on back hips. She is a happy girl and moving around so much better. She was smiling this past Sat. when I was there.

Also, if you remember Axle (Charleston County Shelter), the gsd who was obsessed with his tail and chewed part of it off therefore removing some more of the tail. Well, he is there too, and the behavorist will be working on this problem. I believe he was posted here at one time. He is a very handsome dog. It appears alot this behavorior could be from reinforcement of this behavior - he starts this behavior as soon as someone come to the kennel. Any suggestions?

Anyway, the founders of this Sanctuary spent months at Best Friends in Utah learning everything they could. This Sanctuary is built and will be run exactly to specifications and protocal of Best Friends.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Sounds very nice. 

Are they working on a website?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great place to be a part of! I was in Beaufort last week and fell in love with the state. Sad to see some of the neighborhood dogs were chained outside and had mange. Dogs 
Deserve Better would be welcome there. I was painting houses in the historic district as part of a church HS youth group workcamp. I talked to a lady who rescued a gorgeous fuzzybutt silver GSD mix and she said the shelter in Beaufort was a kill shelter. Everyone I came in contact with was so sweet and I would love to move to SC! The heat, though would be hard on my dogs...
Thank you for your service to help those who can't help themselves)


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

"Deserve Better" is very much here. Believe me!! Legistration is going on now!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh this is wonderful news!!! We sooo need places for these special dogs and this sounds like a great place for some of the lucky ones.


----------

